# convert saved content from premier DL to Edge?



## Ann Chapin (Aug 8, 2020)

the Premier died in a lightening strike. Got an Edge. ANY way I can get the saved shows off the dead box and onto the Edge????


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

You've asked two completely different questions in two different forums.
If it's transferring between two boxes with subscriptions that are running, then you should be able to do that.
If the Premiere is dead from a lightning strike and no longer working, then no, you can't retrieve the shows from it.


----------

